
Ask HN: Rescinding a Job Offer for Another - section16
I&#x27;ll be graduating soon and I&#x27;ve been having second thoughts of working for a company I&#x27;ve accepted an offer from. (I interned there, enjoyed working there and their product)<p>After reading this however (Any Stories of Employees w&#x2F;Equity Successfully Taking Home Over 1M? 500K?): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9225960<p>It has pushed me to reconsider. The number 1 company I want to work for instead is Uber mostly because of it&#x27;s astounding growth -&gt; I&#x27;m more likely to get rich.<p>HN, what are your thoughts?
======
Peroni
>I'm more likely to get rich.

This is the worst possible motivator when it comes to building a career.

>I interned there, enjoyed working there and their product

I can't imagine a more compelling reason to pursue this opportunity.

“You can only become truly accomplished at something you love. Don’t make
money your goal. Instead pursue the things you love doing and then do them so
well that people can’t take their eyes off of you.” – Maya Angelou

------
greenyoda
What makes you think you're going to get rich working at Uber? As a junior
employee who was not one of the first few hires, you're going to get an
insignificant amount of equity. Even if the company IPOs for billions of
dollars, you probably won't get more than a few thousand. That's hardly
getting rich.

I'd agree with Peroni: if you got an offer from a company where you had a
positive experience interning, it sounds like a good opportunity.

~~~
notahacker
To put things into perspective, Uber will give junior engineers a fraction of
their current salary in stock, vested over four years. It's going to need to
increase in value by at least a factor of 10 before it becomes serious life
changing money, as opposed to the sort of bonuses or pay increases the OP
might get at the other employer in a four year period simply because that
employer wants to keep them.

To put things into perspective, a 10x valuation increase in Uber would make
them the second biggest company in the world. That doesn't seem a sufficiently
likely scenario to bet a career on it.

------
pm24601
You are not going to get rich with uber. You may be a thousandaire that is
approaching a million but unless you are joining high up in the organization
you will not get significant stock options.

[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/uber](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/uber)

There are ~5,000 Uber employees at this point. At this point, you are going to
get ~0.001% of the stock ( maybe )

At this point, Uber is not a startup. Uber is equivalent to working for IBM.
All the major tech decisions have been made, so unless you are bringing some
unique expertise to the table ( did you do your PhD in something that Uber
cares a lot about?), you will not get many options.

------
bigiain
I reckon you'd have needed to be working at Uber 36+ months ago to ride off on
your dream of getting rich being a loyal employee. It's got almost 6 billion
dollars worth of VCs and investors holding their hands out for a 1000times
return. Your skills and hard work are now competing with all of that.

------
symbion
"It has pushed me to reconsider. The number 1 company I want to work for
instead is Uber mostly because of it's astounding growth -> I'm more likely to
get rich."

Ask yourself how likely ? Is it 50% or more like 1% ? I know very little about
Uber, mind you.

------
aaronbrethorst

        I'm more likely to get rich.
    

You're going to be terribly unhappy when you turn 30, have spent the past 8
years working 80 hour weeks, and have no friend circle or significant other to
show for it. Maybe you'll be rich; you probably won't be, but you definitely
won't have anything else to show for it.

